# River anchor winch question.



## NCL

While trolling craigslist the other day, happened to see a post on a winch set up from a guy in cadilac.He said his name was Bob. They were 12/24 v winches, and the craftsmanship looked pretty decient. Priced around 850$ if I remember correctly. Being in the market for a winch myself, I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with this particular outfit?


----------



## Roger That

Seen it, looked like a River Larry. They rule, most people either run those or a Tracy's winch. The 24V winch Tracy makes is pretty sick these days.


----------



## Roger That

Actually, I don't know who the manf. is now that I blew the pic up. looks like a good unit


----------



## easler24

I would contact the guy about this and see if maybe you can see the winch in action before buying. It does look very similar to the River Larry's and Tracy's winches. I have a 24V River Larry and it is sweet. Very fast and easy to use. The rope that he is using looks like the low absorbancy rope that Tracy and Larry use too. 

Keep in mind that although these are not too complex in terms of wiring, they might be a challenge to install. You have to mount the tower solidly to the bolt, and in the correct place. 

There are also a few more parts that you are going to have to get, notably batteries and heavy gauge wire, connections to battery, etc. It is not going to be cheap for those parts. Look at spending at least $100 extra beyond the price of the winch itself, and if you need an extra battery then you have that cost as well. 

You won't regret getting a high speed anchor. I wouldn't have it any other way. I have a 80+ pound anchor that I keep on year round and never have to worry about slipping wherever I go.


----------



## rieverr

i call and talk to the guy weeks ago.. sounds like a stairt shooter. all top of the line parts. says he makes them in his spare time and always has a few on hand. u can turn the motor to where u would like it up down backwards the other side if u want, plus if i remeber right he guides too.


----------



## SkiTownSportsman

Does anyone have any experience with the "wicked winch" made by head hunter guides in kzoo? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hardkorsteeliedude

The winch made by the folks in the Kzoo area is good but after doing some research and talking with some guide buds the gears that are used in this set up are plastic so they won't last as long as metal gears. Expect to spend about $1150 to $1300 with labor, parts and winch system to build to your boat.

River Larry is setting up my system (referred to him by a good guide bud) and flat out asked River Larry 12 or 24 volt system. He indicated to use only 12 Volt system as 24 volt does have issues that have to be re-packed every year versus a 12 volt system every 3 years. Cost is about $30-$40 bucks to repack - per Larry.

River Larry winches will hold up to 110 lbs with ease as I am sure Tracey's do too but that much weight is extra on the front end of the boat especially with batteries in the front area to needs to be taken into consideration. Much better off to have 70 lb pyramid and then another 15 lbs of chain to clip onto the pyramid for fast water if needed.

Both Tracey and Larry are reputable builders and simply talk with them as they will design the system appropriate for your fishing and boat. They both are in the same area and either will do a fantastic job for your boat and your fishing needs

Best of luck hope that helps anyone out...


----------



## BeLikeMike

For what it is worth.
I bought a 12v winch from River Larry. I was very happy with how he set it up and am still happy with how it continues to work 2 years later.


----------



## TSS Caddis

Hardkorsteeliedude said:


> He indicated to use only 12 Volt system as 24 volt does have issues that have to be re-packed every year versus a 12 volt system every 3 years. Cost is about $30-$40 bucks to repack - per Larry.


Hmm, I ran a 24v Larry winch for 10 years without having to do anything with it.

The only noticeable difference I saw between 12 and 24 was that 24 was faster but also louder. I've literally pulled logs off the bottom of the river with the 24v.


----------



## rieverr

for 1150 -1300$$$ that thing better find ...GOLD 
No way would or will i ever pay that much for a winch system.. and i have one hell of a nice boat...


----------



## riverdawg54

No way I will pay that for a winch either.

I am going to get a Superwinch Terra 25 for my baot.They have a life time warranty and they cost $200.00.I have an anchor tower on the bow of my boat made of stainless steel and with alittle fad work and some simple welding I will have a good anchor winch.I know a guy that has this very winch and he is very happy with it.Its slower than the $1000 to $1200 winchs but that $800 you save sure feels good in your pocket


----------



## 2manyfish

I'm not sure what you mean by re packed???


----------



## fishingfan

Get a tracys winch...I have had them all...the only one I trust is tracys...I dont remember the name of the motor...my boat is covered...had mine for over 4 years never a problem...and ive put it in bad spots...pulled up no prob


----------

